# 1999 Pathfinder Speakers



## Skewer (May 29, 2005)

I recently replaced the speakers in the front doors, and now I'm wanting to replace the rears. The speakers are supposedly 6 1/2 all around, but the OEM fronts seemed to be a little bit bigger, compared to what I was replacing them with. I had to make some brackets to get the replacements to fit the front. With that said, the replacements were in metric. I converted the metric size over to ASE they were about 6.49"
Now, the question I have is would I be better off going with 6 3/4 for the rear? Or would I be able to fit 5x7? Or should I just stick with 6.5" and going with a different brand? One last thing, no, my Pathfinder didn't come witht he Bose sound system.

Thanks!

Tim


----------

